# Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X



## ChevChelios77 (3. Oktober 2017)

*Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X*

Moin

Ich habe in naher Zukunft vor mir einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen.

Es sollte ein 4k Monitor mit minimum 2x HDMI 2.0 sein, da ich an den Monitor eine Xbox One X und eine PS4 pro anschließen möchte.

Ab welcher Zollgrößte sieht man die Vorteile einer UHD Auflösung ? Ein 24 Zöller wird es bestimmt nicht da man dort denke ich keine Unterschiede zu Full HD sieht.

Ausserdem sollte es ein IPS Panel mit guten Schwarzwerte und einer guten Bildhomogenität sein.

Kann jemand irgendwelche Monitore empfehlen ?


----------



## manimani89 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X*

ernsthaft eine Konsole + Monitor??? warum kein 4k tv? ein tv hat ein deutlich besseres bild als ein Monitor. sony oled oder wenn man sparen will Samsung qled


----------



## ChevChelios77 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X*



manimani89 schrieb:


> ernsthaft eine Konsole + Monitor??? warum kein 4k tv? ein tv hat ein deutlich besseres bild als ein Monitor. sony oled oder wenn man sparen will Samsung qled



Weil der TV immer mit Input Lag verbunden ist.

Ich weiß dass die Fernseher im Bereich Input lag immer besser werden, so um die 20 ms müsste die besten OLED's sein.

Aber einen Monitor kann im Bereich Input Lag nichts schlagen, ausserdem hat ein Monitor mit 4k Auflösung eine bessere PPI als ein Fernseher mit 4k Auflösung.


----------



## 0ssi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X*

IPS hast zwar gute Farben aber Kontrast und Schwarzwert sind leider fast genauso schlecht wie auf TN und selbst der beste VA Monitor kann nicht mit einem LCD Fernseher mit LED Dimming mithalten.
Da sowohl PS4 Pro als auch XBox One X im Prinzip auf 5 Jahre alter Technik basieren und kaum nativ in 4K rendern ist es sogar sinnvoller nur FHD zuzuspielen weil dann die Qualität und FPS höher sind.
Welche Größe zu empfehlen ist kommt auf den Sitzabstand an und welche Modelle zu empfehlen sind kommt auf den Geldbeutel an. Warum brauchst du eigentlich 4K ? Ist FHD nicht völlig ausreichend ?


----------



## manimani89 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X*

Bei sony habe ich bei meinem so gut wie keinen. Vl ein bischen schlechter als mein eizo monitor den ich hatte. Aber das war auch der testsieger unter den gamingmonitoren. Würde immer einen tv empfehlen ausser man sitz nur knapp davor. Aber ich zocke im bett vorm 4k tv und es ist weitaus besser als vorher beim sessel.

Bildquali ist beim tv einfach besser


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung 4k Monitor für PS4 Pro & Xbox One X*

Samsung U32H850 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab meinen PC und ne PS4 Pro drüber laufen.

Vorher einen mit IPS-Panel von Acer gehabt und kann nur sagen, dass ich seitdem nicht mehr klar komme auf Lichthöfe und Blb, obwohl mir das vorher nie so richtig aufgefallen ist, merke ich es jetzt umso stärker bei meinem alten Bildschirm. Sogar was Farben angeht sieht das IPS-Panel blass dagegen aus. Liegt wohl glaube ich an dieser Quantum Dot Technologie, wo noch gelb als zusätzlicher Farbpunkt vorhanden ist. Das Schwarz dieses Modells schlägt nur noch ein OLED, daneben sehen andere Panels wie graue Wände aus. Schlieren konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, hatte da glaube ich aber auch irgendwo gelesen, dass dieses Problem mit den schlierenziehenden Va-Panels Samsung sehr gut beheben konnte mit der aktuellen Reihe. Die Größe ist finde ich ein Optimum zwischen zu klein und zu groß, zum einen ist die Größe optimal zum bequemen sitzen und gleichzeitig arbeiten plus Immersion beim spielen.

Kurz gefasst: Absolute Kaufempfehlung meinerseits.

edit: Einziger Minus war die etwas zu warme Bildeinstellung, aber da sich RGB einzeln einstellen lässt, ist das auch kein wirkliches Problem und nur meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------

